# old lamp i had laying around



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

here is a old lamp i had laying around an my son asked me why we dont dress the inside of the house up on halloween also 
so i took this lamb an took it apart an started shoving the foam skulls i got at the dollar store an hot glued the other skulls i also got at the dollar store buy a lot of stuff from there lol am put it all back together an dusted it with some black paint an woo hoo it was done hope you like this lil baby i made 2 of them


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

This must be automotively inspired since you just made a head-lamp!


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

yea lol good one


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice job, I love the little ones on the top. Do you have finished pics? 

I made these a few years back


----------

